# Stump grind only business venture



## Tree94 (Sep 21, 2017)

Quick question for you folks who have been in the tree business for some years.

I currently run a regular tree service, we do trimming, removal and stump grinding. we work everyday. I stay busy getting about 3-6 calls a day average .

For a while I've been thinking of taking a "stump grinding only" route.
Honestly want to get away from the liability and dangers that come with tree work . Obviously there is still risk when grinding, but at least I'd be on the ground more.

Start a new business name with "stump grinding" in the name.
Put all my advertising dollars toward stumps only and buy a nice stump grinder.

How likely am I to stay busy doing stumps only? Any thoughts?

Thanks!

Russ


----------



## JeffGu (Sep 21, 2017)

Unless you're subcontracted by the other tree services in the area, I think that's going to be a very tough row to hoe.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Sep 21, 2017)

How many calls did you get for just stumping? How many other stumping only contractors are there to compete with? Driving around what is the predominance of stumps in neighbourhoods where people will spend money to get stumps ground?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 21, 2017)

Tree94 said:


> Quick question for you folks who have been in the tree business for some years.
> 
> I currently run a regular tree service, we do trimming, removal and stump grinding. we work everyday. I stay busy getting about 3-6 calls a day average .
> 
> ...




I have said it before, it depends on tenacity and most important is your demographic market.
How many stumps where you work are there or will be there to grind and who will pay good money to support your business?
Most tree company's can do their own stump grinding. 
Your location says south west, not sure where you are but I am in San Diego and you would go broke here.
With only 2 exceptions that I know, 
https://www.facebook.com/Gordys-Stu...Grinding-Specialists-Got-Stumps-322769240839/
and a guy named Forest Stump, really.
Jeff


----------



## ATH (Sep 21, 2017)

Are you a "bottom dollar" bidder now? I would think that stump grinding only would have to be...


----------



## Tree94 (Sep 21, 2017)

As of now, I probably get only about 2 calls a week roughly for stump grinding.
But what I'm curious of is if I target ONLY stump grinding, how many calls I'd get?

I'm going to do a little experiment.
I'm going to update my adwords to run as stump grinding only for tomorrow and see how many calls I get. I'll keep you guys posted.

And I'm in Tucson, AZ.

Thanks for replies .


----------



## Tree94 (Sep 24, 2017)

Update:

I ran "stump only" ads for 2 days straight and only got 1 call for a stump but it also entails removing the tree attached to it. 
Not looking too promising....

I have switched back to offering my normal services


----------



## ATH (Sep 24, 2017)

Yeah...if you can't pull it off in the first 2 days it will never work out

Good luck. Sounds like to your normal business has a higher ceiling anyhow...


----------



## JeffGu (Sep 24, 2017)

In all fairness, I think maybe Tree94 was asking because a voice in the back of his mind was saying it might be a weak plan. Sometimes the light at the end of the tunnel is an oncoming train, and you're better off if you keep struggling over the mountain until a better path shows up. I bought a stump grinder when I found a used one at a very good price. Carlton SP-2000, so it's a tough bugger, but a lot of work. I was able to make it pay for itself quickly because I got it cheap and I already had a lot of work for it lined up. If I had bought a new, bigger one... I'd be as broke as a tooth fairy in a meth house.

I think there's probably plenty of markets where you could make a living at it, but there seems to be a lot more areas where you can't. Most tree services around here are highly equipment oriented, don't have climbers, but have lots of big equipment, including stump grinders. I get more work for mine off of lawn services in the area, than I do tree services or homeowners. I think of the thing as a supplemental service tool, a few extra bucks when other work is slow. I can't imagine trying to make a living at it.


----------



## Tree94 (Sep 24, 2017)

ATH said:


> Yeah...if you can't pull it off in the first 2 days it will never w





ATH said:


> Yeah...if you can't pull it off in the first 2 days it will never work out
> 
> Good luck. Sounds like to your normal business has a higher ceiling anyhow...



Like JeffGu said above, I kind of already had a bad feeling about it and the 2 days of no calls was enough to steer clear for a while until I'm in a better financial position to take that risk.
It was just an idea and was curious how you folks felt about it. 
I think we're all on the same page with it though.


----------



## Cupocoffee (Sep 26, 2017)

Tree94 said:


> Quick question for you folks who have been in the tree business for some years.
> 
> I currently run a regular tree service, we do trimming, removal and stump grinding. we work everyday. I stay busy getting about 3-6 calls a day average .
> 
> ...


My response is much different from all the others, so far. I have a very successful stump grinding business. I retired over ten years ago and accidentally got into the stump grinding business when I bought a stump grinder to work on my own property. I think, realistically, the only way for you to do really good is if you live in a metropolitan area. I could write a book on the do's and don'ts of this business. I have a Carlton SP7015 with all the bells and whistles. This machine costs $64,000 today. A track unit is around $72,000. I started with a used Vermeer 352 diesel grinder that I paid $11,000 for. When I was ready to step up my game, I sold the grinder for what I paid for it and bought the Carlton. I could make the same money with that Vermeer but it would take five or six times as long to do the job. You have to have a good web presence. You are a step ahead by using Ad-words. In the beginning I paid someone to help me get to the top of the Google search when people looked up stump grinding. I haven't paid for that for years now. You will have to have a price that is good for you and good for your customer. You have to be prompt and always on time. I get many jobs because other stump grinders can't get to a job until the weekend or they don't show up when they say they will. The good thing about stump grinding is that you are a one man show. You don't worry if a helper is going to show up to help you. It is all on you. I have never hustled work (knock on doors). I use Craigs' List. I pay $1,600 yearly for insurance. I expect there are many more stump grinders who go out of business than those who stay in business. I have seen so many tree guys who are just totally reckless in their business and tree stump grinding is not any area to be in if you are not an extremely cautious type. This time of year, the business will slow down especially in really cold climates. I know a man in Minnesota who parks his grinder until spring time. This isn't for everybody by any means. Good luck in your decision making. If you have specific questions, I'll be glad to give you MY point of view.


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Nov 18, 2022)

Russ hasn’t been here in 4.5 years, I think he’s busy grinding stumps.


----------



## blades (Nov 18, 2022)

around my parts there are stump only guys and full tree service co. some of the stump only guys do work for the tree service ones plus there own. and yes being in the cold area most of stump grinding slows or shuts down when the ground freezes until spring thaw. Snow and cold early this year, been awhile to have snow on ground before Thanksgiving that isn't going away.


----------



## Haplo (Nov 18, 2022)

A stump grinding only business can work. Call every tree co in a 2 hour radius and sell yourself as their subcontractor. Offer them a finders fee for every job you complete, maybe 3-5%. Advertise in the same radius. Do your bids over the phone, have the customer measure and describe but make sure they understand that the final invoice will reflect YOUR measurements.

Not having to bid in person allows you to increase your service area radius.


----------

